# The Cleveland Show - 5/12



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The new episode of The Cleveland Show that was supposed to air on 5/5 but got pre-empted by the end of the rain-delayed NASCAR race will air on 5/12 at 7 PM (Eastern/Pacific). If you have an SP, you might want to make sure that the episode is set to record, as the guide probably thinks that this episode aired last week.

Note that the new episode already scheduled for 7:30 will air as well.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I wondered what happened when I played it and it was from Halloween (despite what the Tivo guide said), because there weren't any pre-emptions in my time zone and the rest of the Sunday animation shows were as scheduled. 

The good thing about my failing memory is that I was able to watch it again, having no clue what was gong to happen.  ha!

Will be sure to ck next wk's schedule.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

In the DirecTV program guide, at least, what's showing on 5/12 is a one-hour "episode," beginning at 7:00, consisting of both episodes. Thus, it's adequately fooling my DVR into recording the episode originally scheduled for 5/5.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

FIOS DVR has both episodes scheduled.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

My Premiere XL (on TWC NYC) has the 1-hour episode scheduled. That's actually a great workaround to avoid any risk of being thought a rerun of last week's ep, and I applaud whoever came up with this fix at Fox, or Tribune, or wherever.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA with 59er. Good job on the guide. My guide showed it as a single one-hour episode, but with two episode titles and an OAD of 5/12.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

59er said:


> My Premiere XL (on TWC NYC) has the 1-hour episode scheduled. That's actually a great workaround to avoid any risk of being thought a rerun of last week's ep, and I applaud whoever came up with this fix at Fox, or Tribune, or wherever.


This has little if anything to do with the rescheduling. When two new episodes of a show (especially half-hour ones) appear back-to-back on a network, usually they will be scheduled as an hour-long block with both titles listed. I think it started back in the days when there were few, if any, dual-tuner DVRs and no overlap protection, so they didn't want one of the two shows to be left unrecorded if you had a Season Pass for it.

Check the schedule for Fox for 5/19; The Cleveland Show, The Simpsons, and Family Guy are all hour-long blocks each consisting of two different half-hour episodes. (This is also how they appear in Fox's schedule press release.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Don - I was just cruising through the 'to do' list and saw that for next week. 

Wish Bob's Burgers or American Dad could have been among the shows for next week, instead of Cleveland. For me, Cleveland is the weakest of the bunch.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Don - I was just cruising through the 'to do' list and saw that for next week.
> 
> Wish Bob's Burgers or American Dad could have been among the shows for next week, instead of Cleveland. For me, Cleveland is the weakest of the bunch.


In part, that's the reason they're airing two next week. Every show but Cleveland has been renewed for next season. While it's possible that they have enough Cleveland episodes saved up to air through January, especially if they keep it at 7:30 Eastern so there would be a few pre-emptions for NFL doubleheaders (a new animated series, Murder Police, is supposed to start sometime next season, and I think its order is only for 13 episodes), I think they're burning all of them off now.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh, I see. Thanks for that info, Don. Well, I am totally glad to hear that the rest of them have been renewed. 

I see that Seth McFarlane is doing a voice on 'The Simpsons' this week. Pretty cool how they crossover.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I see that Seth McFarlane is doing a voice on 'The Simpsons' this week. Pretty cool how they crossover.


Actually, it's next week - and it was originally intended to be the 25th season premiere, but it was switched with the intended 24th season finale (where The Simpsons somehow end up on Kang and Kodos's home planet) for whatever reason.

I just hope they remember that the season finale has to be the one with the winner of the Make Your own Couch Gag contest...


----------

